# dynamische Bitrate (VBR) Definitionsfrage



## denke (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwei Fragen und konnte keine Antwort im Internet finden. 

1. Wenn ich z.B. ein Musikstück komprimieren will und eine konstante Bitrate von 192kbit/s einstelle und eine samplerate von 44100 samples habe, wieviel bit Auflösung hat der AD Wandler? Ich habe mir den Zusammenhang (bei dem irgendetwas nicht stimmen kann) folgendermaßen zusammengereimt:
mit VBR = Bitrate; Bit = Anzahl der Bits pro sample; samplerate = Frequenz der Abtastung.

VBR = Bit[bit] * samplerate[1/s]

stimmt das? Die Einheiten stimmen jedenfalls und es erscheint logisch. Bei obigem Beispiel kommt man mit dieser Formel auf eine Auflösung von 4 bit. 

192000/44100=4

Mit diesen 4 Bits bzw. 16 Zuständen kann man aber keine Musik wiedergeben! Hat der AD Wandler 16bit, und ich stelle eine saplerate von 44100samples ein, ergibt das eine Bitrate von 705,6kbit/s (die es aber nicht gibt). Wo ist der Fehler?

2. Wie ist die Einheit bei variabler Bitrate (VBR)? Eine Angabe wie z.B. 192kbit/s ist ja nicht über die gesammte Länge gegeben. Ist diese Angabe das minimum, maximum oder der durchschnitt? Liegt hier vielleicht der Fehler zu meiner ersten Frage?

Danke schonmal im Voraus. Zu diesen zwei Fragestellungen habe ich nichts im internet finden können!

Gruß,

Carsten


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2009)

zu 1. *Die Frage nach der Bitrate des AD-Wandlers verwirrt..* Dieser ist ein Stück Hardware im Soundkartenteil.. Und da mp3 auf aufgeteilten Frequenzspektren und nicht dem ganzen Audiovorkommen als ein Datum aufbaut, ist Dein Gedankengang nicht funktionsfähig. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass *nur* die Bitrate pro Sekunde konstant ist, in dieser Sekunde kann aber jedes Sample anders kodiert bzw. groß sein. 

zu 2. Und da liegt der Unterschied zu VBR, wo mit der Bitrate der durchschnittliche Wert, als ca. die Mitte angegeben ist, aber die Bitrate abhängig vom frequentiellem Aufkommen nach oben oder unten abweichen kann.

Noch dazu werden die Daten am Ende nochmals Huffman-komprimiert, was die Berechnung kBit zu Bit/Sample zunichte macht. Im Wiki zu mp3 ist alles sehr klar erläutert.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (24. Juni 2009)

Dein Wandler wird immer mit 44100 Samples pro Sekunde arbeiten (sofern nicht anders eingestellt). Eine Mp3 Datei speichert im gegensatz zu PCM einfach nicht jedes dieser Samples sondern eben nur die Information die sich aus dem Algorithmus ergibt. Dabei werden bspw. sehr schnelle Lautstärkenänderungen einfach weggelassen da die für unsere relativ "trägen" Ohren einfach unwichtig sind zur erkennung der Information...


----------

